# mk6 gt tdi re-map



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

i have the golf gt tdi 140 and its a little cracker half leather all the bells and whistle's good all rounder, now a good mate of mine has his own garage vw tuning well established and keeps offering the re-map up to 170 bhp now iam no boy racer but he insists id enjoy the xtra poke any one on here got this,and what are the pro's and cons cheers john .


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

jon tdi said:


> i have the golf gt tdi 140 and its a little cracker half leather all the bells and whistle's good all rounder, now a good mate of mine has his own garage vw tuning well established and keeps offering the re-map up to 170 bhp now iam no boy racer but he insists id enjoy the xtra poke any one on here got this,and what are the pro's and cons cheers john .


I can promise you now aslong as its a good map like Revo then you will love the extra poke, The car will be mapped better than when it left the factory and in turn you will see better MPG:thumb:


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

im just waiting for my warranty to run out, april, and my vrs will be getting mapped. the difference on my 1.8t bora was great. 
best way of describing it was each like in was in a lower gear. ie 3rd felt like 2nd felt safe overtaking in 6th from 50mph


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

shane_ctr said:


> I can promise you now aslong as its a good map like Revo then you will love the extra poke, The car will be mapped better than when it left the factory and in turn you will see better MPG:thumb:


revo does ring a bell cheers,will it have any adverse effect on turbo life span etc ......i know if you abuse them but if i just drive as normal ? thanks :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

jon tdi said:


> revo does ring a bell cheers,will it have any adverse effect on turbo life span etc ......i know if you abuse them but if i just drive as normal ? thanks :thumb:


Not at all mate, Vw and such always tune the engine back a fair amount, aslong as your only doing stage 1 then you will still be in the limits of what the engine can take with no problems,

I used to own a Golf gti had it Revo stage 1 at 60k ish, My friend has staged 2 it and its still going strong over 100k :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

thank's guys just need to syphon some dosh from the wedding fund and iam sorted :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

With a remap the car will be faster, torque y plus pull better and be smoother across the rev range, less turbo lag, really deepens whos mapping it for you, some will give better mpg only a slight mpg difference will be small.

Theres alot of tuning company's out there, really depends on the software and on the person doing the remap.

Driving as normal should be fine mate, you will surprised when you buy a second hand golf in diesel, most are chipped out there, but the owner may not tell you.

The story is, my mate brought a golf mk4 gt tdi 150, brought it cheap with 118,000 miles on the clock, he drove it felt powerful comparing to his last 1.6, he took it the mechanic and mechanic said to him this is fastest golf tdi he has driven, it been 100% chipped, that car was kicking 190 to 195 bhp in power, my friend was not aware that the car was remapped, believe it or not, it left a BMW 330i petrol standing, that could not even keep up with his golf.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been unable to get an insurance company to quote me at all.

I wanted a 2008 Golf TSi 140 mapped to 200....so I can't do it.

Two things worry me. One, if you take the car to a dealer that you mapping gets wiped. Two, if you stuff it them surely you'll be busted for not being insured?

What do you guys who have remapped do? Pm me....I'm genuinely interested.

Sorry if this swerves the OP's topic but kind of relevant

Ps I'm 39 no points and no claims, full ncb


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

One thing for sure, you won't remap from 140 to 200.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome Gti in manchester done mine.

can i ask how old you are ? my insurance company had no problem adding my map, couldnt tell you how much it actually added as done a few mods all at once.

ok if the dealer does a firmware upgrade and reflashes your ECU then most places will remap it for free.

as for those who will tell you its undetectable so you dont need to tell the insurance it is. the flash counter will show its been written to and looking through the parameters they will be able to see its been changed. granted if you do stuff it would your insurer look that closely at it ? cant say but i wouldnt want to risk it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

jon tdi said:


> revo does ring a bell cheers,will it have any adverse effect on turbo life span etc ......i know if you abuse them but if i just drive as normal ? thanks :thumb:


Wouldn't touch a revo map with a barge pole, spikes and holes all over the place on their maps I've seen. R-tech in Leicester are good and AMD get good reviews.
You should be seeing 180bhp and a good smooth torque curve from a decent map and it shoudl feel very very linear.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tricky Red said:


> One thing for sure, you won't remap from 140 to 200.


The 140 TSI does.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thinking about getting the Spec B re mapped soon.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ross said:


> Thinking about getting the Spec B re mapped soon.


Are you going to think about it as long as it took you to buy one??


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No but I did buy one as I said I would.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Ross said:


> No but I did buy one as I said I would.


You've bought a Spec B Ross?
I didn't know that


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Wouldn't touch a revo map with a barge pole, spikes and holes all over the place on their maps I've seen. R-tech in Leicester are good and AMD get good reviews.
> You should be seeing 180bhp and a good smooth torque curve from a decent map and it shoudl feel very very linear.


As above, Revo are famed for having very spiky maps, they're well known as clutch killers :thumb:

My cars going to AMD Essex (hopefully next week if my mate sorts himself out)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ross said:


> Thinking about getting the Spec B re mapped soon.


Seriously???

You will see nothing from it best leaving it alone, get the exhaust you were thinking about though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Stainless exhaust and a re map could see another 15/20 HP.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

10-15 at a push from N/A


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

If your looking for a decent remap look at Shark Performance, i have the STS box so you can remove the map and go back to standard or load up an immobiliser map to it as well as do basic diagnostics its a great bit of kit. last RR @ 263hp


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I might just go with a stainless system and leave the re map,its a fantastic engine but one that needs to be at around 4.5k revs before it comes alive.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks familiar


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> One thing for sure, you won't remap from 140 to 200.


You should be seeing on a remap on that car of 175 bhp to 180 bhp, once its remapped, but the torque levels will be higher and the car will pull better in gears and be smoother.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

NickP said:


> Looks familiar


Yeh they come from China


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

I am looking at getting my Mk5 GT mapped. Having done some enquiries I am leaning towards R Tec have only heard good things about them. Not taken on Revo as others have said can be spikey.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

see i found revo on my 1.8 to be nice and smooth.
might give shark a shout for the CR as they have a dealer in manchester


----------

